
Medium: Welcome to the internet’s first open paywall - uptown
https://medium.com/creators
======
TailorJones
medium is hostile to mobile devices, putting up an unclosable pop-up window on
every page.

------
haburka
I hope this works out. Very frequently I feel that medium authors are not
fairly compensated for their work. Although there are some valid criticisms of
medium, I think they do a good job as a platform.

------
matty22
'And nothing of value was lost'

